# Neuinstallation , Probleme mit KDE bzw. Qt (solved)

## guije

Hallo Liebe Freunde/innen

folgendes:

Nach neu aufsetzen des gentoo und einbinden des xorg wollte ich gerne kde einbinden.

ich beschreibe euch mal die Fehlermeldung, aus meiner MS Umgebung raus.

Am Ende einer ganzen Reihe Checking .... Ausgaben steht:

Checking for Qt: configure : error: Qt(>=Qt3.3 and < 4.0) (libary qt-m) not found

Please check your installation

Make sure that you have compiles Qt with thread support

Error : KDE-bas/kdelibs-3.5.7-3r failed

und weiter unten:

ebuild.sh, line 591: called die

econf failed

Ich habe dann qt -C gemacht und dann 

emerge "<x11-libs/qt-4.0.0" worauf ich die Meldung bekomme : This ist no fallid Package Atom. so ähnlich.

Habt ihr event. Ideen oder Vorschläge ??

Danke vorab.

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## nikaya

Scheint der expat Fehler zu sein.Mache mal ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

----------

## guije

Ähhh wie mach mal ....

Wo muß ich das denn eintragen? Scheint mir kein Befehl zu sein.

Danke vorab.

----------

## nikaya

 *guije wrote:*   

> Wo muß ich das denn eintragen? Scheint mir kein Befehl zu sein.

 

Doch,in die Konsole eintippen und schauen was passiert.

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

sollte auch reichen.

----------

## guije

passiert nix, ausser die meldung das hier ist no command.

Muß ich das in einem bestimmten Verzeichniss ausführen?

----------

## tost

Du musst gentoolkit installieren

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

Grüße

----------

## guije

also...

das revdep ist nicht sauber durchgelaufen, allerdinge ein andere Fehler als die QT Geschichte.

Trotzdem weiß ich nicht weiter.

Ich kann ja auch schlecht die ganz Meldung abschreiben, bin ja ohne KDE unterwegs und wenn ich gentoo boote habe ich noch keinen Zugriff auf die 

MS Umgebung, d.h. ich kann die Texte auch nicht da abspeichern um sie hier zu posten.

Was mache ich nur immer falsch beim gentoo?

Das schlimme ist...je weniger ich das hinbekomme um so mehr reizt mich das das endlich zu schaffen.

----------

## guije

Hier mal so ca. die letzten Zeilen vom emerge kdebase:

make [3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make [2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make [1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make     : *** [sub-tools] Error 2

Error : x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed

weiter unten dann noch ein vielsagendes : Error : no error message

----------

## nikaya

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das revdep ist nicht sauber durchgelaufen, allerdinge ein andere Fehler als die QT Geschichte.
> 
> Trotzdem weiß ich nicht weiter.
> ...

 

revdep-rebuild sollte schon erst durchlaufen.Wegen den Fehlermeldungen installiere mal nopaste mit "emerge -av nopaste" und dann nutzt Du es in dem Du folgendes eingibst:

```
revdep-rebuild -X | nopaste
```

Am Ende bekommst Du eine URL wo die Meldung gespeichert ist.Diese dann hier posten.

----------

## guije

Ok, werde ich jetzt mache, danke, du bst echt fit.

aber sag mal. kann es sein das ich den kernel falsch konfiguriert habe?

LiebeGrüße....

----------

## nikaya

 *guije wrote:*   

> aber sag mal. kann es sein das ich den kernel falsch konfiguriert habe?

 

Höö?Wie kommst Du jetzt darauf?

----------

## guije

Hallo also hier mal der code

revdep-rebuild -x[/quote]

```
test -d ../../../bin/ || mkdir -p ../../../bin/

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -fno-exceptions -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o .obj/release-shared-mt/uic.o .obj/release-shared-mt/form.o .obj/release-shared-mt/object.o .obj/release-shared-mt/subclassing.o .obj/release-shared-mt/embed.o .obj/release-shared-mt/widgetdatabase.o .obj/release-shared-mt/domtool.o .obj/release-shared-mt/parser.o    -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt-mt -lmng -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lXi -lXrender -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXft -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lm -lSM -lICE -ldl -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 * 

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

 

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 * 

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 

[31;01mrevdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages[0m

[31;01myou have the following choices:[0m

 

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

und hier der link

falls du dir mal alles ansehen willst

http://rafb.net/p/TXCQWw90.html

----------

## guije

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Höö?Wie kommst Du jetzt darauf?
> 
> 

 

Weiß nicht...ist so ein gefühl.

Ich muß doch schon die CPU korrekt angeben im menu-config?

Habe nen AMD64 und das habe ich auch so angegeben.

LiebeGrüße

p.s. nopaste ist genial...

----------

## Max Steel

sieht aus als ob irgendwas mit XML-Parser nicht stimmt.

----------

## guije

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> sieht aus als ob irgendwas mit XML-Parser nicht stimmt.

 

.... und das heißt für mich? Was soll ich machen um dieses Problem zu beheben?

LiebeGrüße....

----------

## Max Steel

versuchs mit emerge --oneshot XML-Parser

----------

## guije

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> versuchs mit emerge --oneshot XML-Parser

 

ist durchgelaufen.. dann der revdep-rebuid -x 

wie folgt und nicht wirklich unterschiedlich zum letzten ...

```
cd tools && make

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

cd assistant/lib && make -f Makefile

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/assistant/lib'

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/qassistantclient.o qassistantclient.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/bin/moc qassistantclient.h -o .moc/release-shared-mt/moc_qassistantclient.cpp

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/moc_qassistantclient.o .moc/release-shared-mt/moc_qassistantclient.cpp

test -d ../../../lib/ || mkdir -p ../../../lib/

rm -f libqassistantclient.a

ar cqs libqassistantclient.a .obj/release-shared-mt/qassistantclient.o .obj/release-shared-mt/moc_qassistantclient.o

rm -f ../../../lib/libqassistantclient.a

mv -f libqassistantclient.a ../../../lib/

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/assistant/lib'

cd designer && make -f Makefile

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

cd uic && make -f Makefile

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/bin/qmake  -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/./tools/designer/uic /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic/uic.pro

cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/./tools/designer/uic

make Makefile

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[4]: `Makefile' is up to date.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o main.cpp

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/uic.o uic.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/form.o form.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/object.o object.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/subclassing.o subclassing.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/embed.o embed.cpp

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/widgetdatabase.o ../shared/widgetdatabase.cpp

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: warning: 'struct QWidgetFactoryInterface' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/domtool.o ../shared/domtool.cpp

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DUIC -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/parser.o ../shared/parser.cpp

test -d ../../../bin/ || mkdir -p ../../../bin/

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -fno-exceptions -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o .obj/release-shared-mt/uic.o .obj/release-shared-mt/form.o .obj/release-shared-mt/object.o .obj/release-shared-mt/subclassing.o .obj/release-shared-mt/embed.o .obj/release-shared-mt/widgetdatabase.o .obj/release-shared-mt/domtool.o .obj/release-shared-mt/parser.o    -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt-mt -lmng -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lXi -lXrender -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXft -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lm -lSM -lICE -ldl -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 * 

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

 

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 * 

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 

[31;01mrevdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages[0m

[31;01myou have the following choices:[0m

 

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

...Ideen oder Vorschläge ?

----------

## Max Steel

emerge --oneshot expat libXfont

danach nochmal revdep-rebuild -X

----------

## nikaya

```
emerge --oneshot fontconfig
```

sollte helfen.

----------

## guije

```
emerge --oneshot fontconfig
```

 ist durchgelaufen.

```
emerge kde-meta 
```

 ist nicht durchgelaufen, da stand ich soll die kdelibs reemergen.

Das habe ich dann auch getan und dann bin ich wieder bei der Meldung das meine qt Version nicht richtig ist bzw. irgendwas mit qt nio ist.

ich habe dann ein 

```
 emerge kde-base 
```

 versucht, da heißt es dann das ein vorhandenes Packet sich mit einem das eingebunden werden soll 

nicht verträgt.

dann wollte ich ein 

```
 emerge kde-meta | nopaste  
```

 machen aber da kamen dann einige Erros die wohl auf das nopaste bezogen waren.

Ist das nopaste auch bei emerge möglich?

Und nu?

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## nikaya

Ist das "revdep-rebuild" denn jetzt ohne Fehlermeldung?Das "emerge --oneshot fontconfig" war ja nur zur Vorbereitung damit "revdep-rebuild" durchläuft.

 *Quote:*   

> Ist das nopaste auch bei emerge möglich?

 Ja.

----------

## guije

ja.. das revdep ist io durchgelaufen

----------

## Max Steel

wenn du kde-base neubauen willst aber kde-meta verwendest musst du auch kdebase-meta bauen.

----------

## nikaya

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> wenn du kde-base neubauen willst aber kde-meta verwendest musst du auch kdebase-meta bauen.

 

kde-base gibt es garnicht als Paket,ist ein Kategoriename.kde-meta ist das Meta vom kompletten KDE und somit ein ganz schöner Batzen.Ich würde auch kdebase-meta als Grundpaket empfehlen und den Rest als Einzelpakete nach Bedarf nachinstallieren.

----------

## guije

ok, aber warum kommt ständig dies qt Sache und ist ein nopaste auch bei emerge ok?

----------

## guije

```
checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

 

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

 

 

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1/work/kcontrol-3.5.7/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kcontrol-3.5.7-r1.ebuild, line 55:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 

 * Messages for package kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1:

 

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kcontrol-3.5.7-r1.ebuild, line 55:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

hier der nopaste link für komplett Ansicht.

Erklärt mir bitte welches kdelibs ich wie installieren muß...

----------

## nikaya

```
emerge -1av =qt-3.3.8-r4
```

mal versuchen,mit genauer Versionsbezeichnung wie angegeben.Dann noch mal versuchen kdebase-meta zu emergen.

----------

## guije

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -1av =qt-3.3.8-r4
> ```
> ...

 

Qt ist durchgelaufen aber beim kde-base wieder wie ganz am Anfang, ich sitze jetzt ne Woche dabei und bekomme einfach kein KDE eingebunden....

HALLO ??? Eine Woche ??? 

Wo könnte es denn nur dran liegen ???

```
checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

 

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

 

 

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1/work/kcontrol-3.5.7/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kcontrol-3.5.7-r1.ebuild, line 55:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 

 * Messages for package kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1:

 

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kcontrol-3.5.7-r1.ebuild, line 55:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

wenn ich jetzt wieder kdelibs emergen soll dann heißts wieder irgendwas mit Qt stimmt nicht.

Ich verzweifle ...

LiebeGrüße

----------

## nikaya

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich jetzt wieder kdelibs emergen soll dann heißts wieder irgendwas mit Qt stimmt nicht.

 

Bitte genaue Fehlermeldungen,"irgendwas mit Qt stimmt nicht" ist ein wenig vage.

Jetzt nochmal genauere Infos.Poste bitte mal die Ausgaben von 

```
emerge --info
```

```
emerge -pv x11-libs/qt
```

```
emerge -pv kdelibs
```

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verzweifle ...

 

Kann ich verstehen,aber Kopf hoch und nicht aufgeben.  :Smile: 

----------

## guije

.... geschafft, ich habe dann nochmal kdelibs eingebunden und der emerge lief io durch, dann habe ich kdebas-meta gemacht und kde 

laeuft.

ich haette aber lieber kde/meta gehabt.

Leute DANKE.

Fragen> 

1 Ich habe jetzt Englishes Keyboard und KDE in English und keine moeglichkeit das umzustellen, wie mach ich das?

2 Ich moechte Firefox emergen, jetyt yeigt er mir unter linguas sehr viele Sprachindexe an, muss ich die alle in die make.conf

    eintragen?

3 Wenn ich ein z.b. emerge firefox -avp mache, mu- ich dann alle USE tags eintragen?

Habt ihr noch tipps fuer mich? koennte ich trotydem noch kde-meta emergen? 

LiebeGruesse und DANKE nochmal.

Aber bitte helft mir noch weiter.

----------

## nikaya

 *Quote:*   

> ich haette aber lieber kde/meta gehabt.

 

Naja,einen Teil von kde-meta hast Du schon drauf (kdebase-meta).Die anderen Teile wären:

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta

kde-base/kdeaddons-meta

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta

kde-base/kdebindings-meta

kde-base/kdeedu-meta

kde-base/kdegames-meta

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta

kde-base/kdepim-meta

kde-base/kdesdk-meta

kde-base/kdetoys-meta

kde-base/kdeutils-meta

kde-base/kdewebdev-meta

Die kannst Du entweder einzeln nachinstallieren oder auch kde-meta emergen und kdebase-meta aus dem world-file wieder entfernen.Ich würde,wenn schon die ganzen Metapakete installiert werden müssen,die einzelnen Metapakete installieren.Diese können dann bei Nichtgefallen einfacher wieder deinstalliert werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 1 Ich habe jetzt Englishes Keyboard und KDE in English und keine moeglichkeit das umzustellen, wie mach ich das?

 

Das Sprachpaket von KDE muß noch installiert werden.

```
emerge -av kde-i18n
```

Anschließend in KDE "Alt+F2" drücken und "kpersonalizer" eingeben.Dieser startet den Begrüßungsdialog erneut.

 *Quote:*   

> 2 Ich moechte Firefox emergen, jetyt yeigt er mir unter linguas sehr viele Sprachindexe an, muss ich die alle in die make.conf 
> 
> eintragen?

 

```
LINGUAS="de"
```

in die make.conf eintragen.Noch vor dem emergen von kde-i18n.

 *Quote:*   

> 3 Wenn ich ein z.b. emerge firefox -avp mache, mu- ich dann alle USE tags eintragen?

 

Einige USE-Flags sind per default gesetzt,die nichtaktivierten können per /etc/portage/package.use ergänzt werden.

----------

## guije

 *Quote:*   

> Einige USE-Flags sind per default gesetzt,die nichtaktivierten können per /etc/portage/package.use ergänzt werden.

 

Erkl'rst du mir das mal genauer?

----------

## nikaya

Wenn Du 

```
emerge -pv mozilla-firefox
```

machst zeigt es Dir die USE-Flags an.Welche gesetzt sind und welche nicht.Dieses kann man nach seinem Bedarf ändern.

USE-Flags können global in der /etc/make.conf gesetzt (oder nicht-gesetzt) werden.Wenn dann mit --newuse world gemerged wird schaut Portage welche Pakete dieses USE-Flag haben und baut diese Pakete dann mit diesen Flags neu.

Es ist aber auch möglich USE-Flags nur auf bestimmte Pakete anzuwenden.Nehmen wir als Beispiel mozilla-firefox,welche folgende Flags hat:

```
eix mozilla-firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.2 2.0.0.6 2.0.0.7 {bindist debug filepicker gnome ipv6 java linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_tr linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango restrict-javascript xforms xinerama xprint}
```

Da sind erst mal viele Sprachen.Portage schaut in die make.conf und findet dort z.B. LINGUAS="de" und setzt nur dieses "de" Flag.

Angenommen Du möchtest jetzt für FF kein ipv6 (welches per default gesetzt ist).Du könntest nun in die make.conf USE="-ipv6" eintragen.Dadurch würde aber nicht nur FF ohne dieses Flag gemerged,sondern auch alle anderen welche dieses Flag haben.

Dafür erstelltst Du nun eine Datei /etc/portage/package.use und trägst dort folgendes ein:

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox -ipv6
```

Wenn nun "emerge -pv mozilla-firefox" gemacht wird zeigt er dir an dass das Flag "ipv6" entfernt wird.Willst Du auch kein "gnome" Flag,aber das "debug" Flag sieht es so aus in der package.use:

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox -ipv6 -gnome debug
```

Ein Minus entfernt also Flags,nichts davor fügt sie hinzu.

Näheres in der Doku

----------

## guije

Ok, alles klar. Habe mir auch gerade das Handbuch ausgedruckt.

 *Quote:*   

> Einige USE-Flags sind per default gesetzt,die nichtaktivierten können per /etc/portage/package.use ergänzt werden.

 

und was hats mit dem  /etc/portage/package.use aufsich??

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist ganz einfach, in der /etc/portage/package.use werden die USE-Variablen in der Form:

```
category/paket flag -flag2
```

gesetzt.

z.B.

```
kde-base/kmail arts -kdeenablefinal
```

Das heißt, arts wird aktiviert und kdeenablefinal nicht.

was Mails mit Sound zu tun hat, keine Ahnung egal.#

in die /etc/make.conf werden die globalen USE-Flags fürs ganze System eingestellt.

in der Forn

```
USE="flag flag2 -flag3 -flag4 flag5 flag99"
```

z.B.

```
USE="arts kde -gnome -gtk qt kdeenablefinal"
```

Zuletzt gibt es die sogenannten Umgebungsvariablen, diese werden meist nur für Versuchszwecke gemacht.

z.B.

```
USE="-kdeenablefinal" emerge kde-base/kmail
```

Generrell gilt,

1. die Umgebungsvariablen haben die höchste Priorität

    wenn du in der package.use kmail mit kdeenablefinal und in der Umgebung ohne kdeenablefinal mergst wird kdeenablefinal abgeschaltet.

2. package.use haben die 2.höchste Priorität.

    also make.conf mit kdeenablefinal package.use ohne, paket ohne gemergt.

3. make.conf

   selbes Spielchen, Profil schaut in die Röhre, make.conf gewinnt.

4. Profil

    Hier darf nichts geändert werden, falls doch wirds beim nächsten Sync unrettbar verloren.

    zu finden in /usr/portage/porfile/

    ausgewähltes als Symlink /etc/make.profile

----------

## guije

Muß ich denn in allen USE Varianten rumregeln oder langt es wenn ich nur in der make.conf arbeite?

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## Max Steel

es langt wenn du in make.conf arbeitest.

in dem Profil bringt das eh nichts, beim nächsten Sync is alles wieder beim alten.

Allerdings manchmal musst du das machen, z.B.

Ich habe in make.conf USE="kdeenablefinal" drinne.

Aber wenn ich kmail merge idlet er bei einer Datei nur rum, und kommt nich weiter.

Dann habe ich in der package.use kde-base/kmail -kdeenablefinal eingetragen, seitdem funktionert dieses Packet.

----------

## nikaya

Die meisten globalen USE-Flags sind schon über das Profil per default gesetzt.Während der Installation hast Du (hoffe ich) den /etc/make.profile Link gesetzt.Dieser verweist auf die Datei mit dem Profil.

Wenn Du "emerge --info" eingibst werden Dir,neben anderen nützlichen Infos, ALLE globalen USE-Flags angezeigt wie Portage sie sieht.Das sind die aus dem Profil und Deine eigenen aus der USE Variable in der make.conf.

----------

## guije

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Die meisten globalen USE-Flags sind schon über das Profil per default gesetzt.Während der Installation hast Du (hoffe ich) den /etc/make.profile Link gesetzt.Dieser verweist auf die Datei mit dem Profil.
> 
> 

 

Also in meiner Kruzanleitung steht nichts von dem /etc/make.profile link setzen.

Oder meinst du 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

  ??

Erklär mal bitte und kann ich das noch machen?

LiebeGrüße.....

----------

## nikaya

Die Kurzanleitung ist für Leute die Gentoo kennen und es nur als Gedächtnisstütze brauchen.In der Regel sollte man das offizielle Handbuch benutzen.Aber egal...

Im Handbuch wird es beschieben:Klick

Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Architektur Du benutzt (amd64 oder x86),aber der Link sollte auf das aktuelle Profil (/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/deine_arch/2007.0/desktop) verweisen.

Gesetzt wird es mit

```
ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/deine_arch/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

wobei Du "deine_arch" natürlich an Deine Arch anpassen mußt.Überprüft wird es mit

```
ls -FGg /etc/make.profile
```

Alternativ geht es auch mit eselect:

```
# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop *

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

```

wobei mit 

```
eselect profile set "Nummer"
```

das entsprechende Profil gewählt wird.

Aber eigentlich meckert Portage rum wenn kein Profil gesetzt ist.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guije

OK, es war ein profile gestzt, das default-linux/x86/2007.0

ich habe es jetzt auf default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop gesetzt.

muß  ich nach dem umstellen etwas beachten/machen?

LiebeGrüße

----------

## nikaya

 *guije wrote:*   

> muß  ich nach dem umstellen etwas beachten/machen?

 

Ja,ein

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

da wird wohl einiges neu gebaut werden...  :Wink: 

----------

